# The positive messages/mantras thread



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

Clear eyes. Full heart. Can't lose.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Everyday is another chance to turn it all around


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

In the end, it's all worth it. Don't ever be sorry for the love you give, the people you meet, and the journey your life takes. Everything leads to exactly where you are supposed to be.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Gratitude doesn't change the scenery. It merely washes clean the glass you look through so you can clearly see the colors. ~Richelle Goodrich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

The wound is the place where the light enters you. -Rumi


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

When times get tough, I remind myself of the song my 4 year old son made up while we were in the car one day. 

It's called "boobies are awesome."

That's it. Just that, over and over, with his hands waiving in the air, strapped into the car seat. 

And that's enough. 

Boobies are awesome, indeed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Eta: this inscribed in someone's ring...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Not so inspirational but it is how I got through the worst of it and then moved on to a great life.....

simply, life is short, don't waste it.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

If you love the way you look that much, baby you should go and love yourself.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

"I Like my sex like my basketball, one on one with as little dribbling as possible" - Lt. Frank Drebin


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*One of my all-time favorites: "Whenever a window is suddenly closed in your life, another one seems to mysteriously open!" *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

marduk said:


> When times get tough, I remind myself of the song my 4 year old son made up while we were in the car one day.
> 
> It's called "boobies are awesome."
> 
> ...


*By golly, I think that that boy is onto something! Have him send me the sheet music. I know that I don't sing all that much but I'd sure give that song a go!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

"Have courage for the great sorrows of life and patience for the small ones, and when you have laboriously accomplished your daily task, go to sleep in peace. God is awake." (By the awesome Victor Hugo)


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

MRR said:


> If you love the way you look that much, baby you should go and love yourself.


When I hear that song, I always hear a different 4 letter word in place of love. 

Hmmmm


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

"My father says that almost the whole world is asleep. Everybody you know. Everybody you see. Everybody you talk to. He says that only a few people are awake and they live in a state of constant total amazement."

-said by Patricia in _Joe vs. the Volcano_, one of my favorite movies of all time. I strive to life my life awake.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

When you have clarity of intentions, the universe conspires with you to make it happen.

-Fabienne Frederickson


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

(see my signature...)


----------



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


>


I think it must be because she had sweaty feet.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

~Just breathe.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Having a rough night... That one really spoke to me.


~Just breathe.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Nobody is coming to save you!


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

To thine own self be true.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

“My entire life can be described in one sentence: It didn't go as planned and that's okay.”

― Rachel Wolchin


----------



## Philglossop1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Well it really doesn't matter to me.
I guess you're leaving was meant to be.
It's down to you now you want to be free.
Well I hope you know which way to go you're on your own again.
And don't come crying to me when you're the lonely one.
Remember what you've done.

It's so funny how we don't talk anymore.
It's so funny why we don't talk anymore
But I ain't losing sleep and I ain't counting sheep.
It's so funny how we don't talk anymore.

Cliff Richard September 1979. Speaks volumes


----------

